# Jacksonville new *** Golden owner handled



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome news!!! hoping all goes well with her treatments.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

WOW!!! that is fantastic!! Way to go Marilyn and Maggie!! That really is super


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing this, Anney. I didn't know that Maggie had that diagnosis. I bet there were a lot of tears, I know how hard and how long Marilyn has been working on this. Any photos? I would love to see them.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

That a Sweet day!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

My bad, IKE got 3rd in the open not 4th! Hard to remember after a few trips to the cooler at the tailgate party


----------

